# Should Keffals get his own sub-forum at this point?



## jorgoth (Jun 30, 2022)

He's got 411 pages on this thread right now.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 30, 2022)

No, then you're just giving him the attention he wants. Also, he's more infuriating then entertaining.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Jun 30, 2022)

the gunt had to get like 2000 posts in a month and Nick Fuentes had to get hundreds a every couple days. Lucas isn't funny or interesting enough to get that much attention and the attention is largely just on him rather then split between him and some orbiters


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 30, 2022)

Who's that?


----------



## Tims (Jun 30, 2022)

No lol he's just a mentally ill troon among a sea of mentally ill troons


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Jun 30, 2022)

Sub-forums are for when a lolcow gets so prolific and has multiple people involved in their sphere. Keffals just has the tweets and the streams and the porn.


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Jun 30, 2022)

No he should just get a lobotomy


----------



## $5.3 Million Dollars (Jun 30, 2022)

Kevin Gibes would get one before Keffals I feel, as Kevin has an entire ensemble.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Jun 30, 2022)

$5.3 Million Dollars said:


> Kevin Gibes would get one before Keffals I feel, as Kevin has an entire ensemble.


it's more of the tranch extended universe at this point ngl


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jun 30, 2022)

No, enough fucking tranny forums. Also, 411 posts is literally nothing.


----------



## and 17 others (Jun 30, 2022)

Considering he gets off to any kind of attention, no


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Jun 30, 2022)

DJ Grelle said:


> it's more of the tranch extended universe at this point ngl


I'm surprised Fuentes got a board before the KGIU. In one way or another, Kevin has links to almost every degenerate in the online troonisphere.


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Jun 30, 2022)

I like the idea of folding the Taylor Lorenz thread into Keffals' eventually. Then we'll know when the parasite has consumed the host.


----------



## Agent of Z.O.G. (Jul 1, 2022)

He got shoah'd from twatter anyway, guessing he'll get an inactive tag soon.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Jul 2, 2022)

no unless keffals starts producing a shitton of milk and gets involved often with the farms


----------



## Tempress (Jul 4, 2022)

Absolutely not, we've given him enough attention.


----------



## Providence (Jul 4, 2022)

He doesn't produce enough content to warrant it.  We're looking at his years of content now and it's already growing stale.


----------



## jimmybags (Jul 4, 2022)

No, there would be an IP2 board far before Keffals ever got a board, which I still think deserves a board.


----------



## Null (Jul 5, 2022)

are you fucking retarded


----------

